# This is what ten pounds of cork bark looks like



## user 666 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm running low on cork bark after having built 5 arboreal adult T enclosures, so last week I decided to risk buying more bark online.

The best deal I found was $65 for ten pounds of cork bark, shipping included. It's a lot more bark than I expected, and much higher quality.



For reference, the big piece in the back is about two square feet. Each of the 4 tubes is over a foot long, and the Y-tube is even larger. There is enough here for at least ten enclosures, which is great. A single cork bark tube usually costs about $6 at a herp show (and they are usually only half as long), and the flats go for $10 or more.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 5 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## IamKrush (Jul 14, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I'm running low on cork bark after having built 5 arboreal adult T enclosures, so last week I decided to risk buying more bark online.
> 
> The best deal I found was $65 for ten pounds of cork bark, shipping included. It's a lot more bark than I expected, and much higher quality.
> 
> ...


N E has some some good prices on that sort or stuff


----------



## user 666 (Jul 14, 2017)

IamKrush said:


> N E has some some good prices on that sort or stuff


if you click the link you will see that is where I got this order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 14, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I'm running low on cork bark after having built 5 arboreal adult T enclosures, so last week I decided to risk buying more bark online.
> 
> The best deal I found was $65 for ten pounds of cork bark, shipping included. It's a lot more bark than I expected, and much higher quality.
> 
> ...


Yeah cork bark is extremely light, I'm surprised it wasn't more to be honest....ROFL....great buy though, you'll have some awesome looking enclosures.


----------



## Caseyface (Jul 14, 2017)

Have fun with all that!


----------



## Jason Brantley (Jul 17, 2017)

Great excuse to buy more T's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## archaeosite (Jul 17, 2017)

That's where I bought a load of cork bark several years ago! I still haven't used the big slabs, as my babies are growing as slowly as can be expected.  I'm actually really stoked to see that shop stocking more types of wood now, because I have been looking for a good source of unusual woods for terrarium and gardening projects. Thanks!


----------

